# Please keep me in your thoughts



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Several of you know that my husband and I have struggled conceiving a child for over 4 years now. We have been seen by infertility specialists, and after our first 2 years of trying, we conceived on Clomid (a fertility medication) but I miscarried at 5 1/2 weeks which was in November 2007.

We were not able to conceive again until March of this year (so over 2 years after our 1st pregnancy), and unbelievably we conceived naturally. Things were going well through the 6th week of my pregnancy, but I am now in the process of miscarrying again. It is believed that even though this is my 2nd miscarriage in a row, that it is not due to anything other than the baby not developing properly which cannot be prevented. I don't know if I believe that.

Please keep me in your thoughts right now as I am going through a lot of emotional and physical pain right now. Right now the physical pain is excruciating. We thought this was our time to have a healthy pregnancy and be blessed with a baby at the end of this journey, but again we are crushed that it is not so. It is hard to keep my head up and keep hoping that someday we will become parents.

Erin, thank you for all of your support. Huge hugs to you. XOXO


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Lisa Yes I will be thinking of you tonight and this week.. so sorry you are in so much pain. Jeanne


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lisa - I am so very sorry you are going through this. I will hold you and your husband in my prayers - may you find peace in knowing there will be a lot of people thinking of you and saying prayers.

Many hugs to you, my dear.

Maggie


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lisa,

You and hubby are in my heart and prayers, now and always.

Love you,
Christine


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I know this is extremely painful for you but sweety please know this is not in any way your fault. Be strong and don't give up. My thoughts are with you !


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Lisa,

I am so very sorry you are suffering so much. I will pray that you and your broken heart heal soon :Flowers 2:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

You and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers. Please God help to ease the physical and emotional pain for Lisa and her husband.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am so sorry Lisa. But this can be true :


> It is believed that even though this is my 2nd miscarriage in a row, that it is not due to anything other than the baby not developing properly which cannot be prevented


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry you and your hubby are going through this heartbreak and that you are in such pain. I lift you all up in prayers and ask that God will bestow blessings upon you. Sending you hugs and the girls send you not one, but a bunch of nose licks. They are very good at licking the pain away. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lisa i am so sorry that you are going through this, you and your husband are in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## lindad (Sep 17, 2008)

thinking about you


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Lisa. I have such a heavy heart. Please know I'll be lighting candles for you and your husband at St. Patrick's. If not tomorrow, Monday for sure.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry. Praying for you.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Lisa. You and the baby are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Lisa, my heart is breaking for you as I know how much you want a baby. But, I'm also a strong believer that things happen for a reason, even though we may not see it at the time.

I'm sending positive energy and lots of prayers your way and wish I was there to give you a hug in person.

I do feel strongly that you will have your baby sooner than you know.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lisa - I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm thinking of you and praying for you and the baby. There's no reason at all for you not to hold your head up high. You're trying so hard to be a parent. I know this is so hard but I also know that at some point you will be a terrific mom. Don't give up hope and I agree with Lynn, things happen for a reason.:grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lisa, I'm so so sorry. I hope you feel better mentally and physically soon. I can only imagine how hard this must be after trying for so long but don't give up. I'll say a prayer for you and your husband and please know I'm thinking about you. 
Hugs to you :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry for both you and your husband. It's a sad time, I know. Don't lose hope.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am soooo sorry!! *hugs you*


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am so sorry; I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through--physically and emotionally. You are most definitely in my prayers. Big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:grouphug:rayer:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh sweetie I am so very sorry. As soon as I started to read this I couldn't stop the tears. :crying 2: I know it is a very hard time for you. I also know it is also just as hard for your husband and entire family. I hope you can get thru all the emotions during this ordeal and end up stronger than ever. I know it's hard to understand why this is happening to you and how much more can you take? All questions seem to go unanswered. Don't give up hope, it will happen for you one day. When it happens you will know why and you will be that much more grateful when your angel is one day in your arms. I will keep you in my heart and prayers. rayer: I just want to hug you! :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry. My prayers are with you and your husband.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss and for your pain. My prayers are with you.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My prayers will be with you and your husband. Hugs


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am very sorry for what you and your husband are going through. I went through it with my best friend for 5 years. I don't know what it feels like , but I know what my friend went through. It was not easy and it was heartbreaking . I am happy to say she now has triplets who are now 2 and a half. I know this is another stepping stone, so please keep your faith and know one day it will happen. I wish you so much love.

Sending love, prayers and positive thoughts :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear all you are going through. Been there myself many years ago. I had 3 miscarriages before having my 3 healthy children. I was also on Clomid, then conceived later. (sent me pretty loopy) For me it was determined that I wasn't producing enough progesterone. I had those oily injections in my thigh every week until 18 weeks and I felt immediately better. 

I hope and pray that they find what works soon. I know the pain and send you as much support as I can over the web. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I will be saying prayers for you. Take care.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry for the pain you are going thru


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thinking of you .


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Lisa, You and Hubby are in our thoughts and prayers.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Lisa,
My heart and prayers go out to you and your husband. Many hugs to you.
jennifer


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind and thoughtful messages. I am on a rollercoaster right now, but seeing all of your posts truly helps me feel better. My husband and I will keep trying to conceive as soon as we get the okay from the doctor (usually 1-3 months) and we will see where this road takes us in the future.

I will keep you all updated on my progress, and I go to the doctor on Tuesday to see if my miscarriage is continuing properly (naturally).

Thank you also for the heartwarming PMs -- I will respond to each of them within a few days if I am feeling better physically.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i am so sorry you are going thru this. i will definitely be praying for you and your husband.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Lisa,

Hugs to you. I am so sorry you have had to endure this heartache. I too had 2 miscarriages before I had my first child ( I have 2) They are now 35 and 31 but I still remember how sad I was and how hard it was.
Keep your hopes strong, let yourself have some time to grieve, you are entitled to all of the emotions you are feeling. For you and your husband , support & love one another. Just know that there are many people who have been on this same road with happy outcomes and your time is coming. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Lisa--I'm so sorry, hon :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

((hugs)) I have been there my friend...I understand all to well the physical and emotional pain. I will keep you and your husband in my thoughts.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lisa, I am very sorry for the pain you are going through.
It is hard to make sense out of some things that we endure.
I have no medical background but having been on meds (clomid, lupron, pergonal, progesterone, etc.) might question the progesterone connection. Or antibodies.
A huge hug and lots of prayers for you, your hubby, and your baby.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh dear Lisa...I am so sorry. I wlll be praying for you and your husband. Your time will come...you have to hold on to that..I know it's difficult to believe right now. Sending up prayers...you will be in my thoughts all day today, hugs...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry...I will keep you and your husband in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Lisa, this must be so devastating to you. I will be praying for healing for you - both physically and emotionally.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time, I can't imagine how this must feel but know you're not alone. Please keep us updated about how things turn out for you. Best wishes.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:hugging:You are in my thoughts and prayers, Lisa. :grouphug:


----------

